# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal de Midi (Francia)

## Jonasino

> El canal del Mediodía (o canal du Midi)
> Publicado el septiembre 20, 2011	de Guillote
> 
> Una obra fantástica realizada por los franceses que secciona Europa en dos y que es desconocido practicamente por todo el mundo.
> Historia
> 
> Parece loco que esta obra haya sido planeada por tipos como Nerón, Carlomagno y otros. El sueño francés era unir el mar Mediterráneo con el Atlántico y proporcionar una vía navegable que fuera más rápida y menos peligrosa que darle la vuelta a España. Luis XIV tomó la decisión de empezar su construcción en 1666 (finalizando en 1681). Una de las principales dificultades era encontrar los afluentes que llenaran el canal de agua hasta sus respectivas desembocaduras. Recordemos que en la época que se empezó a construir no existían los ferrocarriles, por lo que se realizaban canales para el transporte de cargas pesadas.
> 
> Su construcción necesitó de 12.000 hombres y durante los próximos años sufrió múltiples roturas y modificaciones.
> ...










Fuente:http://animalderuta.com/2011/09/20/e...canal-du-midi/

----------

Los terrines (04-abr-2015),Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------

